# Technik: Sidehop



## isah (25. April 2008)

Bevor der Rekorde Thread ueberflutet wird, hier ein Thread. Ich bin auf jeden Fall kein Profi, ich kann nur aus meinen Erfahrungen berichten und eben ein bisschen Theorie und Halbwissen verbreiten. Ich spar mir jetzt mal das 'imo' hinter jedem Satz, ist natuerlich alles nur meine Meinung. 

Generell gilt alles fuer 20" und 26", sagen wir der Boden ist gerade, genauso wie die Mauer. 

Das Erste was viele falsch machen ist der Abstand zur Mauer. Auch wenn man erst bei 5 Epals ist, sollte man weit genug weg stehen vom Hinderniss - d.h. Lenker plus ein paar Zentimeter, mindestens ne breite Faust sollte noch dazwischen passen. Wenn man erstmal bei 7-8 Epals ist hat man ein Problem, wenn man gewohnt ist beim Sidehop mit dem Lenker (bzw. Griff) _ueber Hinderniss zu sein. 

Also sagen wir man steht im richtigen Abstand zum Hinderniss, auf beiden Raedern. Wir springen natuerlich vom Hinterrad, man kann jetzt natuerlich wie Bsxl in manchen Videos mit einem Pedalkick auf's Hr und dann sofort abspringen, gaengiger ist erstmal auf dem Hr aus zu balancieren. 
Also, wir gehen aufs Hr. Wahlweise kann man rollen, 'n Pedalkick machen, was auch immer. 
Auf dem Hr ist die Haltung entscheidend, laut Bertiee so gerade wie Moeglich. Knie leicht angewinkelt, Ellenbogen eingeknickt. 







Man kann natuerlich auch wie in den alten Coust Videos mit gestreckten Armen auf dem Hr stehen, man steht nur automatisch 'tiefer'. 'Gerade' sieht das Hinderniss kleiner aus, und man kann beim wichtigen Teil - dem runter gehen - mehr Schwung holen. 

Wenn man auf dem Hr ist, ist es wichtig den perfekten Punkt zu finden, sprich ohne ausgleichen einfach zu stehen. Wenn man versucht zwischen Ausgleichshuepfern abzuspringen, wirds unkontrolliert. Man sollte vielleicht auch genug Routine haben, sich auf die Kante konzentrieren zu koennen. 

Jetzt zum Schwung holen. Man versucht natuerlich so viel Schwung wie moeglich zu bekommen, also so tief wie moeglich zu gehen. Hier ist ne Weile die Meinung kursiert, dass so weit runter zu gehen unnoetig ist. Ich komme hoeher, wenn ich tiefer gehe und den meisten scheint es genauso zu gehen. 
Es gibt mehrere Moeglichkeiten, frueher bin ich mit moeglichst gestreckten Beinen runter gegangen - und der Schwerpunkt war hinter dem Hr, jetzt versuche ich mehr ueber der Achse runter zu gehen. 






Hier sieht man wie James Barton (meine Referenz fuer alles) die Beine super stark anwinkelt, und damit ziemlich ueber der Hr Achse runter geht, und man beachte - mit dem Kopf unter der Kante ist. 

Zum Absprung. Mit dem Koerper springen und gleichzeitig reintreten, kann man nicht viel erklaeren. In der Luft sollte / muss man an einem Punkt eine Linie sein, mit dem Rad, also gerade. Der Lenker an die Oberschenkel (Blaue Flecken sind ganz normal) und erstmal Fliegen. 






Landen kann man auf 2 Arten, uebers Vr ('hebeln') oder auf beide Raeder. Ich empfehle auf beide Raeder, aus Kredibiliaetsgruenden, klar. Beim 20" find ich hebeln total sinnlos, beim 26" komm ich zwar nicht hoeher, aber es kostet weniger Kraft und erhoeht die 'Sicherheit'. Also es klappen mehr Sidehops auf die selbe Hoehe als auf beide Raeder. Am besten man kann beides. 

Wenn man also ne Weile geflogen ist, und ganz oben ist wirds kompliziert. Zum verrenken kann ich nur Theorie verbreiten, kann ich selber nicht. Waere vll. mal an der Zeit fuer Yoga oder sowas. 
Auf jeden Fall muss man jetzt abhaengig davon ob man schon richtung Kante abgesprungen ist noch das Rad seitlich auf die Kante heben, oder - wenn man sowieso schon in die Richtung fliegt - auch nicht. 






Beim Hebeln gilt es mehr Gewicht auf's Vr zu bringen, um ueberhaupt hebeln zu koennen. Das entscheidet sich schon beim Absprung, spontan in der Luft entscheiden funktioniert also nicht. Das letzte Bild ist doch ziemlich selbsterklaerend denke ich, man muss halt gelenkig sein (oder werden). 

Schon ist man also oben, auf der Nippelhohen Kante. 

Ein grosses Problem ist noch das Absteigen, beim Sidehop. Kann ich nicht viel zu sagen, der Fuss muss auf dem Pedal bleiben. In der Luft absteigen bringt einen nicht weiter, und ganz ehrlich - passieren kann nichts. Ist nur'n Sidehop 

Soviel faellt mir jetzt dazu ein, rege Diskussionen faende ich super. Ich aender meine Technik alle paar Wochen, also wenn jemand Kritik / Vorschlaege / Ideen hat faende ich das super. Aber bitte keine Physikalischen Rechnungen wie in jedem anderen Thread in diesem Unterforum. Dankeschoen.

martin


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (25. April 2008)

Ich merk schon wo mein Fehler ist. Ich geh nicht genung in die Knie zum Schwung hollen. Hab Dank für Deine geile Anleitung !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo667 (25. April 2008)

Sehr schöne Anleitung, Danke.

Ist es für Anfänger nicht besser es, von 2 Rädern aus zu probieren?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (25. April 2008)

ringo667 schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Anleitung, Danke.
> 
> Ist es für Anfänger nicht besser es, von 2 Rädern aus zu probieren?



Besser gleich richtig Lernen. Ich hab das bis vor kurzem auch so gemacht musste dann aber Umlernen, was nicht grade einfach war.


----------



## isah (25. April 2008)

Es kommt drauf an was ein Anfaenger ist. Jemand der Muehe hat auf dem Hr zu stehen sollte es vielleicht von beiden Raedern aus machen, jemand der Routiniert auf dem Hr balanciert kann es genauso gut 'richtig' lernen.


----------



## ringo667 (26. April 2008)

Ich habe halt das Problem, dass ich zu lange auf dem HR rumhopsen muss und dann nicht zum Absprung komme, deshalb trainiere ich es nur von 2 Rädern aus...


----------



## KAMIkazerider (26. April 2008)

ich habe bislang immer versucht alle 3 technicken sicher zu beherrschen.
- von beiden rädern
- vom hr aus
- treter aufs hr + sidehop

ich glaube das ist auch für jeden anderes womit er am bessten klarkommt. bei mir ist es das vom hr abspringen. ich beis mir derzeit an 112 die zähne aus. beim hebeln versemmel ich offt das timing die bremse zu ziehen wenn ich oben bin und bleibe mit dem Vr nur an der kante hängen.

gehts jemandem genauso ?
habt ihr eine ide wie ich es trainiere das Hr neben den popo zu schieben?


----------



## curry4king (26. April 2008)

Ich z.b mache side-hop von beiden rädern aus also mit pedal kick
um richtig schwung bzw power in die ganze sache zu kriegen lehne ich den arsch so richtig weit nach hinten (nachdem ich den gleichsgewichtpunkt habe) jetzt ist fast kein geweicht mehr auf dem vr und es hebt auch ganz leicht ab (mit dem nach hinten lehne sieht in etwa so aus wie beim TRA wenn er nen treter macht)

guut dann den kick aufs hr und jetzt das ganze nicht zu ruckartig und zu schnell das hr darf auch hier nicht zu steil und zu tief sein
ich gehe jetzt fast garnicht runter mit dem arsch naja und dann halt nach oben also

- schreg zur mauer (bei paletten ca vr in der mitte der palette)
- nach hinten lehnen ganzen körper anspannen und ausbalanzieren bis man ruig steht
- reintreten und mit dem hr da landen wo das vr wa so ca.
- das ganze nicht zu ruckartig
- gut und dann hoch entweder einfedern oder nicht ich federe nur leicht

mfg


----------



## Icke84 (26. April 2008)

hey martin, tolle erklärung, finde das sollte bei mehreren techniken gemacht werden. es gibts zwar einige seiten mit erklärungen zu den techniken, aber manchmal fehlt einen genau irgendeine sache die man beachten sollte, die auf diesen seiten nicht steht.

vielleicht hat ja mal der ein oder andere zeit tips und erklärungen zu gap aufs vorderrad zu erklären. ich fange gerade an den zu üben, komme aber irgendwie ganricht klar. ich schaffs nur weit zu springen wenn ich das bike nach vorne schmeiße, mit meinem körper klappt das nicht so recht und das ist ja für diese technik erforderlich, also schultern übern lenker.
wie bekomme ich das nun besser hin mit meinem körper zu springen?


----------



## mtb-trialer. (26. April 2008)

ringo667 schrieb:


> Ich habe halt das Problem, dass ich zu lange auf dem HR rumhopsen muss und dann nicht zum Absprung komme, deshalb trainiere ich es nur von 2 Rädern aus...



die logik versteh ich nicht. gerade weil du es nicht kannst, solltest du auch an der technik vom hinterrad aus feshalten und weiter trainieren.


----------



## ringo667 (26. April 2008)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:


> die logik versteh ich nicht. gerade weil du es nicht kannst, solltest du auch an der technik vom hinterrad aus feshalten und weiter trainieren.


 
Ich bekomm vom Hinterrad aus eigentlich überhaupt keinen Absrung hin.
Weil ich die Sidhops aber nicht gänzlich ignorieren will versuche ich es halt von 2 Rädern aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. April 2008)

Sehr konstruktive Anleitung, Danke!


----------



## boss81 (27. April 2008)

boah ehy!! da einer sau viel zeit... aber was mach ich im gelände wenns hr wegschmiert oder in einer steigung!? und bei der falschen seite!?? und wie krieg ich beim absprung auf ne kante unter 100 cm den kopf unter die stufenhöhe..? krass!!! 
trotzdem ne schön anleitung...!


----------



## habr (27. April 2008)

Danke für die Anleitung.  

Also vom Hinterrad abspringen ist die "richtige" Technik? Ich hatte es bisher so verstanden, dass es eher eine Geschmacksfrage ist, ob man vom Hinterrad oder von beiden Rädern abspringt.

Ich hatte letzte Jahr angefangen die Hinterrad-Version zu üben und bin dann auch (für meine Verhältnisse) ziemlich schnell zwei Paletten hochgekommen. Auf die Zweirad-Version bin ich umgestiegen, weil ich mir das kraftraubende Setup auf dem Hinterrad sparen wollte.
Wenn der Sprung vom Hinterrad die bessere Technik ist, dann würde ich jetzt wieder umsteigen.

Im Hinblick auf die Minimierung von Fehlversuchen: Ist es sinnvoll die Technik erstmal ohne Hindernis zu perfektionieren? Also erstmal einfach nur zu versuchen so hoch wie  möglich zu springen, dann hoch und zur Seite zu springen und erst dann mit einem Hindernis zu trainieren?
Ich hab's heute versucht, die HR-Technik habe ich wieder komplett verlernt, Wenn  ich jetzt wieder mit Hindernis anfange zu trainieren, dann kommen auf einen erfolgreichen Versuch zehn fehlgeschlagene. Wenn man den Leuten glaubt die sagen, dass sich das Gehirn Fehlversuche genauso merkt wie erfolgreiche, dann ist das eine ziemlich ineffiziente Art zu üben.


----------



## isah (27. April 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach ist vom Hinterrad die 'beste' Technik. Auf dem Hr zu stehen sollte man nicht als kraftraubend empfinden, man muesste schon locker stehen koennen. Ich wuerde aufs Hr rollen statt 'nen Kick zu benutzen, und dann moeglichst ausbalancieren ohne viel zu huepfen, z.B. indem man mit den Knien ein bisschen ausgleicht.


----------



## Schevron (28. April 2008)

würde ich auch sagen. Sicher und ruhig auf dem HR zu stehen, ohne viel hüpfen und Kraft, dann noch dabei in die hocke zu gehen (so wie vor dem Absprung) und dabei auch noch recht ruhig und stabil zu bleiben ist das A und O.
Wenn das net geht, hilft mir die tollste sprungkraft nicht weiter.


----------



## t-low (29. April 2008)

mal ne blöde frage...springt man eigentlich durch die hebelwirkung beim sidehop höher als wenn man ohne rad aus der hocke springt? 
also kann man mit nem sidehop höhere hindernisse hochspringen als zu fuss? (mal die pedalhöhe abgezogen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (29. April 2008)

Wie wärs mit... ausprobieren?


----------



## t-low (29. April 2008)

AcaPulco schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit... ausprobieren?



...ich meinte wenn mans KANN


----------



## vollidiot (29. April 2008)

t-low schrieb:


> mal ne blöde frage...springt man eigentlich durch die hebelwirkung beim sidehop höher als wenn man ohne rad aus der hocke springt?
> also kann man mit nem sidehop höhere hindernisse hochspringen als zu fuss? (mal die pedalhöhe abgezogen)



das würde mich auch mal interessieren...
Aber was meinst du mit Pedalhöhe abgezogen? Die Pedalhöhe musst du oben aufs Hindernis ja auch wieder drauf packen... es sei denn, du stellst dich auf das Hinterrad (aber selbst dann bezweifle ich, dass man höher kommt als zu Fuß... hab aber keine Ahnung).


----------



## t-low (29. April 2008)

ja das meinte ich damit...also die "nettohöhe".. gut den satz hätt ich mir sparen können


----------



## Eisbein (29. April 2008)

also ich kann mir net vorstellen, dann müsste ich mitm bike 140 springen

wenn man die pedalhöhe noch drauf packt wärens sogar 160-170...

sehr unwarscheinlich.


----------



## t-low (29. April 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> also ich kann mir net vorstellen, dann müsste ich mitm bike 140 springen
> 
> wenn man die pedalhöhe noch drauf packt wärens sogar 160-170...
> 
> sehr unwarscheinlich.



da hab ich was gesagt mit der pedalhöhe   ...lasst die achs bzw. pedalhöhe mal aussen vor.. das hat ja nix mitm hindernis zu tun in dem sinn. 

frage war nur - springt man durch die hebeltechnik mitm bike höher als "barfuss" wenn man die technik beherrscht?


----------



## bertieeee (29. April 2008)

140 gehen doch


----------



## HeavyMetal (29. April 2008)

wenn man seine volle sprungkraft beim sidehop umsetzen könnte, dann müsste man höher kommen, da man:

1.beim absprung auf dem hr steht, also schon 26 zoll+ den weg bis zum pedal abstand zum boden hat und auf dem hinderniss nur den abstand pedal zu mauerkante.

2. man durch starkes hebeln sich extra zur absprung kraft noch von der kante abdrückt, also quasi als ob man sich zu fuß noch mit den händen an der kante abstoßen würde.

folglich sollte also ein schlaffi mit ner guten technik sicher höher mit dem rad kommen als zu fuß, bei nem guten springer aber, dürfte selbst mit guter technik zu fuß mehr drin sein, da man ja beim sidehop noch das klobige bike mitschleppen muss und man zu fuß auch eine viel ergonomischere bewegung ausführen kann und die sprungkraft viel besser umsetzen kann...


----------



## Eisbein (29. April 2008)

bertie, ich hab nur drauf gewartet.

@heavymetal, mag ich so nicht glauben.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (29. April 2008)

Schöne Anleitung!

Wie siehts mit der bevorzugten Sprungrichtung aus? So wie ich das mitbekommen habe ziehen es die meisten Leute vor:
Rechter Fuß vorne -> bevorzugter sidehop nach links
Linker Fuß vorne -> bevorzugter sidhop nach rechts

Die Leute sagen es klappt so besser. Wieso es besser gehen soll hat mir aber noch nie jemand gesagt. Wisst ihr da was? Kommt man so tatsächlich höher?
Den einzigen Vorteil den ich erkennen kann ist das wenn das HR wegrutscht  man nicht zwangsläufig hinfliegt. Man springt ja zur Seite bei dem das Pedal  hinten ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (29. April 2008)

du hast eventuell mehr platz neben dem bike. 
Wenn du side hop mit dem rechten fuß vorne nach rechts machs steht der linke fuß genau dort wo der arsch hin soll.  
Martin, der typ ohne bänder, bekommt das sicherlich hin aber der rest hier sollte damit aus rein physiologischer sicht probleme bekommen.


----------



## Monty98 (29. April 2008)

Ich spring mit dem rechten Fuß vorne nach rechts ab...
Keine übermenschlichen Höhen dafür (probier ichs) aus verschiedensten Situationen.

Ich meine, dass ich mit einer (hoffentlich bald) ausgefeilteren Technik kaum niedriger springen werde als wenn ichs mir umgewöhnen würde.

Das einzig unangenehme dabei kann sein, wenn man beim Absprung mit dem vorderen Fuß am Hindernis ankommt/hängen bleibt. Da stürzt man auch gleich mal gewaltig...

Auf jeden Fall bin ich in letzter Zeit ein Fan von Sidehops geworden 
Und wiedermal von Monty Reifen


----------



## vollidiot (29. April 2008)

??? was gibtsn da groß zu diskutieren?zur schokofußseite ist dämlicher, weil man weniger platz hat und bei hohen kanten zuerst das vorderrad auf das hindernis setzen muss. Ich hab mich auch vor kurzem umgewöhnt zur richtigen Seite zu springen obwohl ich es vorher kein bisschen konnte. Ruck Zuck konnte ich so eine Palette höher springen. Das Umgewöhnen geht echt schneller als man denkt


----------



## Monty98 (29. April 2008)

vollidiot schrieb:


> was gibtsn da groß zu diskutieren?



wirklich eine derartige Frechheit meinerseits...
ich schäme mich und bitte um Verzeihung


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (29. April 2008)

also ich mach das auch so linker fuß vorne linke seite... hatte damit nie probleme.. 
außerdem finde ich es so einfacher da man ja schon einen gewissen druck auf der linken seite hat.. wegen dem vorderen fuß..


----------



## vollidiot (29. April 2008)

Monty98 schrieb:


> wirklich eine derartige Frechheit meinerseits...
> ich schäme mich und bitte um Verzeihung



So eine Frechheit ist unverzeihlich ;-)


----------



## HeavyMetal (29. April 2008)

> @heavymetal, mag ich so nicht glauben



was magste nich glauben??


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (30. April 2008)

habe auch vorn par jahre die "seite" gewechselt. ging auch besser auf die "richtige" seite. jedoch sollte man beide seiten üben. man muss es auf beide seiten können....;-)


----------



## t-low (30. April 2008)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> wenn man seine volle sprungkraft beim sidehop umsetzen könnte, dann müsste man höher kommen, da man:
> 
> 1.beim absprung auf dem hr steht, also schon 26 zoll+ den weg bis zum pedal abstand zum boden hat und auf dem hinderniss nur den abstand pedal zu mauerkante.
> 
> ...



hört sich logisch an   ...ich glaub ich muss trotzdem bisl sprungkraft trainieren   -  dachte nur man könnte das quasi als "leistungsmesser" so austesten: d.h. wenn ich z.b. ausm stand auf ne mauer springe...es aber mitm bike nicht schaffe, dann ist somit "bewiesen" das ich nicht die richtige technik anwende...und andererseits wenn ich mit der höhe aus dem stand nicht zufrieden bin, das ich sprungkraft trainieren muss und die beste technik mich nicht höher bringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (30. April 2008)

so wie du es erklährt hast logisch, hatte wohl nicht richtig gelesen.  Kla wenn man die pedal höhe aussen vorlässt  erscheints mir möglich. Wo sicherlich da gewicht des bikes das ganze nicht einfacher macht.
das mit dem hebeln ist so eine sache.

Aber ich denke für gleiche höhen muss die technik wirklich sehr sehr gut sein. 



HeavyMetal schrieb:


> was magste nich glauben??


----------



## isah (30. April 2008)

Ihr habt meinen Thread versaut.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (13. Mai 2008)

wow

man kommt ohne bike viel viel höher..


----------



## isah (13. Mai 2008)

> Ihr habt meinen Thread versaut.



.


----------

